# Out of state snows.



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Who is going? I snapped this one from the highway this morning.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds like we are going to South Dakota in march


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

sovaa4307 said:


> Sounds like we are going to South Dakota in march


Illinois the end of Feb.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

With Rick Hamm in Illinois Feb 18-19


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

will you let us know how that goes?


----------



## joewilson (Jan 26, 2017)

Nebraska end of February 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

SD in March


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

My father is in Arkansas right now and his group put the smack down on 125 this morning. For the life of me, what do you do with 125 snow geese!! Thats a lot of meat to grind up and make into meat sticks. They still have 2 more full days of hunting!!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

MallardMaster said:


> My father is in Arkansas right now and his group put the smack down on 125 this morning. For the life of me, what do you do with 125 snow geese!! Thats a lot of meat to grind up and make into meat sticks. They still have 2 more full days of hunting!!


Crush. Tell them to arrange the birds into the digits of total kill. Love those shots


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Retiredducker said:


> With Rick Hamm in Illinois Feb 18-19
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Oh man. I have to hear how this goes. That guy is a Total sheet show. Keep an eye on his guides they are well known to steal bands.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> My father is in Arkansas right now and his group put the smack down on 125 this morning. For the life of me, what do you do with 125 snow geese!! Thats a lot of meat to grind up and make into meat sticks. They still have 2 more full days of hunting!!


We did 96 today.


----------



## laker taker (Dec 29, 2010)

deadduck365 said:


> We did 96 today.


Nice work bud maybe next year I will make that trip with ya


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

Four of us are heading to Arkansas in two weeks.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Retiredducker said:


> With Rick Hamm in Illinois Feb 18-19


The Snow Fox! Have you hunted with him before? Some of my buddies hunted with him a couple years ago.......


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

MallardMaster said:


> My father is in Arkansas right now and his group put the smack down on 125 this morning. For the life of me, what do you do with 125 snow geese!! Thats a lot of meat to grind up and make into meat sticks. They still have 2 more full days of hunting!!


Damn!! That is all that I can say. My mom just received a call from my dad and they swatted 240 white sparrows today! That is insane! The funny thing is that they probably didn't even put a dent into the local population.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> Damn!! That is all that I can say. My mom just received a call from my dad and they swatted 240 white sparrows today! That is insane! The funny thing is that they probably didn't even put a dent into the local population.


Call me a wimp, but I don't think my shoulder could take that! FM


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Forest Meister said:


> Call me a wimp, but I don't think my shoulder could take that! FM


Burned up almost 8 boxes in one hunt down there. It pays to shoot a good gas auto!


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got back....40 1st day 32 2nd day and 130 on the 3rd


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Just got back....40 1st day 32 2nd day and 130 on the 3rd[/QUOTE said:


> Nice job on the adults.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Nice job making the ground turn white with snow


----------



## mifisher (Apr 25, 2005)

Any recent updates? I’m heading to MO in 10 days and hoping Mother Nature doesn’t screw things up.... looking pretty good as of now.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

mifisher said:


> Any recent updates? I’m heading to MO in 10 days and hoping Mother Nature doesn’t screw things up.... looking pretty good as of now.


Just starting to see some groups show up in my area. Had two fields last week that were holding a couple hundred birds each, but have seen a few big flocks (1000+) show up in the last couple days.

Weather has been really up and down. It was 50 last Thursday, then in the 20's all weekend. 10 degrees this morning, supposed to hit 60 by Wednesday, then highs in the 20's on Friday. Should keep the birds from moving too far North.


----------



## mifisher (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Hopefully some of the ice melts on the warm snap.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

What do you guys suggest picking up before heading out of state for a snow goose trip?


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

sovaa4307 said:


> What do you guys suggest picking up before heading out of state for a snow goose trip?


White grundens overalls...warm white face mask or neck gator...extra coolers...zip locks...gold bond and butt wipes


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

sovaa4307 said:


> What do you guys suggest picking up before heading out of state for a snow goose trip?


Good sunglasses, lots of shells, white clothes, and low expectations. Remember the average kill per day is less than 20 birds. So for all the 200 bird days some guys only get 9 or 10. I have went a 2 day and we killed only 2 birds both days total.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> Good sunglasses, lots of shells, white clothes, and low expectations. Remember the average kill per day is less than 20 birds. So for all the 200 bird days some guys only get 9 or 10. I have went a 2 day and we killed only 2 birds both days total.


Good point


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

sovaa4307 said:


> What do you guys suggest picking up before heading out of state for a snow goose trip?


Actually something that I didn't have that would of been nice assuming your not in a layout blind...was the Y sticks that support your gun....we hunted some wet rice fields and I didn't have those...it's tough to keep your gun clean. One guy brought gun oil in the field and thank god because several of us needed it.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

goose schatt said:


> Actually something that I didn't have that would of been nice assuming your not in a layout blind...was the Y sticks that support your gun....we hunted some wet rice fields and I didn't have those...it's tough to keep your gun clean. One guy brought gun oil in the field and thank god because several of us needed it.


That's smart I'll pick one up. Got case of shells tyvek suit sun glasses 2 guns. Gonna pick up some spray cleaner to throw in the bag. Didn't mean to hijack thread but figured if there was any new guys heading out of state be good place to see what should be brought along.


----------



## Chromelander (Oct 1, 2011)

We just got back from stugart Arkansas. Killed 53 first morning and only 5 the second morning. Get an extension tube, gopro, wind proof cloths. Bring waders in case it's muddy. Flashlight, earplugs, waterproof gloves.facemask extra pair of boots, ECT. Good attitude if things don't go as planned


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

sovaa4307 said:


> That's smart I'll pick one up. Got case of shells tyvek suit sun glasses 2 guns. Gonna pick up some spray cleaner to throw in the bag. Didn't mean to hijack thread but figured if there was any new guys heading out of state be good place to see what should be brought along.


You might want to bring more than a case. I burned through almost 8 boxes on a 130 plus bird shoot in one morning.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> You might want to bring more than a case. I burned through almost 8 boxes on a 130 plus bird shoot in one morning.


If I don't come prepared for it that's more likely to happen.... if I run into that problem I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

sovaa4307 said:


> That's smart I'll pick one up. Got case of shells tyvek suit sun glasses 2 guns. Gonna pick up some spray cleaner to throw in the bag. Didn't mean to hijack thread but figured if there was any new guys heading out of state be good place to see what should be brought along.


Not sure who you are hunting with but our guide didn't allow sunglasses...especially on the sunny days


sovaa4307 said:


> If I don't come prepared for it that's more likely to happen.... if I run into that problem I'll be ecstatic.


shells get expensive in the field under white tornadoes


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

goose schatt said:


> Not sure who you are hunting with but our guide didn't allow sunglasses...especially on the sunny days
> 
> shells get expensive in the field under white tornadoes


They they do. Hence why I shoot the cheap crap on snows. $100/case blow box 3” 1’s for me


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

Doing a self guided trip supposedly we get provided fields decoys and blinds and we do the work.


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> They they do. Hence why I shoot the cheap crap on snows. $100/case blow box 3” 1’s for me


I shot fiochi 3" 2's at $98 a case and they crumpled them


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ordered blue box fed 1's from rogers 2 cases for 179$ saved me and cousin a few bucks goin that route


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

sovaa4307 said:


> Ordered blue box fed 1's from rogers 2 cases for 179$ saved me and cousin a few bucks goin that route


I also feel your going a little light on ammo...you never know if that 200 bird day is in your future...most guys take a case in the field everyday...not saying your going to shoot a case but it's very possible...probably be tough to find ammo if your in the boondocks like I was


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

If hunting out of layout blinds, a foam pad to lay on is nice to have. Probably find one in the camping section somewhere. Helps to keep you warmer too 

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Leave for Illinois next Sunday. As for a pad, pick up a cheap exercise mat.


----------

